# Another tenon jig



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Heres a really interesting tenon ig. Probably more complex than needed
but it is quite interesting.
There is a video at the bottom of the page.
http://woodgears.ca/tenon/jig.html


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen his stuff. Really neat. He also has a cool mortising jig that's set up on two sliding keyboards and works on a lever. Apparently he has training in engineering and has used it to make a number of woodworking jigs. I also like the crazy wooden machines that he builds.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup. He's an engineer. Takes one to know one.


----------



## stars1 (May 31, 2010)

Yup, great staff.


----------

